# You Tube



## The Englishman (Jun 13, 2010)

Please stop posting garbage on You Tube.

Many people I am sure wanna see RV'ing in its fullness and we get 'The Dacrons"' who trot around and she is as drunk as a sack and him who is as entertaining as foot fungus then theres "Our Vacation In California" - Time for video = 3mins - Oh please!  My vacation memories cant be less than ten minutes and I dont just post images of me being drunk.

Look guys, and I am being focussed here, RVing is a lifestyle stop making it out to be a drunken jolly boys outing for those who think that the alarm clock in the morning is the signal for your first beer.

There a squillion things to see and report on - So simply keep focussed when you have your cam in hand.

Remember this - I dont watch ANY YouTube RV video under 6 mins (nor the drunken Dacrons) cos all Im gonna see is drunks getting drunk

Yours Englishman


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 13, 2010)

Re: You Tube

I wonder where that came from?  Englishman, you can see ANYTHING on YouTube.  Guess I won't go looking for drunk campers....


----------



## big bilko (Jun 13, 2010)

RE: You Tube

Get a life..If you dont want to watch .DONT.Personally I get too drunk to use a video camera in the mornings.I would much rather watch some clown with blurry home videos than some greedy peanut advertising his bloody golf clubs. :evil:  :evil:  :evil: We have our lifestyle just to have fun and enjoy life and if that means having a beer for breakfast,SO BE IT. Regards from down under BIG BILKO.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Beer is more than a breakfast drink :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 14, 2010)

Re: You Tube

It's also good on Rice Krispies.


----------



## whyme112299 (Jun 15, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Beer with a rum chaser for me


----------



## Calgary Dave (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: You Tube

And why is he directing these comments towards this forum??  Does he feel its only members from here that post ridiculous video clips?  There are literally hundreds of millions of vids on youtube...you really want to complain that some are "just dumb"??


----------



## cwishert (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: You Tube

I agree with Calgary Dave, why Englishman are you being rude on here about something you watched on You Tube?  Did you recognize someone on there that posts on here?  Most of the people on here are good fun loving people.  I enjoy my beer sometiimes in the morning, sometimes in the evening, sometimes all day long.  I would not embarrass myself by posting something like that on You Tube though.  Please don't assume that all the RVers that post on here are like the ones you are watching on a stupid internet site!   :angry:  :angry:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: You Tube

I agree with Calgary Dave, why Englishman are you being rude on here about something you watched on You Tube?  Did you recognize someone on there that posts on here?  Most of the people on here are good fun loving people.  I enjoy my beer sometiimes in the morning, sometimes in the evening, sometimes all day long.  I would not embarrass myself by posting something like that on You Tube though.  Please don't assume that all the RVers that post on here are like the ones you are watching on a stupid internet site!   :angry:  :angry:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:


----------



## CharlieS (Jun 19, 2010)

RE: mygolfclubsforsale

Hmmmm. I think the Englishman had one or two before that post.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 19, 2010)

RE: You Tube





> The Englishman - 6/13/2010  2:45 PM  Please stop posting garbage on You Tube.  Many people I am sure wanna see RV'ing in its fullness and we get 'The Dacrons"' who trot around and she is as drunk as a sack and him who is as entertaining as foot fungus then theres "Our Vacation In California" - Time for video = 3mins - Oh please!  My vacation memories cant be less than ten minutes and I dont just post images of me being drunk.  Look guys, and I am being focussed here, RVing is a lifestyle stop making it out to be a drunken jolly boys outing for those who think that the alarm clock in the morning is the signal for your first beer.  There a squillion things to see and report on - So simply keep focussed when you have your cam in hand.  Remember this - I dont watch ANY YouTube RV video under 6 mins (nor the drunken Dacrons) cos all Im gonna see is drunks getting drunk  Yours Englishman





I think what The Englishman is in such a twit about is the stuff being posted on YouTube by some RVers that give the rest a bad name. If you look at the stuff, as he mentions, "The Dacrons"   are putting out there, you'll see what he is talking about. I don't think he is mad at any one on this forum, just mad in general about the crap on YouTube. JMHO. However, I think they are quite funny, lol.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Think I'll agree with Janeen on Englishmans post.  Steve you just have to watch these kind of utube videos and enjoy them for what they are "comedy".  I'm sure there are utube video of families enjoying camping as most of us here on the forum do. I for one have never had to drink to enjoy being out. Some do some dont.  If we were all alike this would be one boring world :laugh:  watch the ones you like and dont the others.  I just watched one titled a rv sales gone wrong.  Had to stop because of the cursing the guy was doing.  Just not my thing.  Just go to the albums here and see all the great pics of rvers having fun and even there you get scammers trying to sell :disapprove:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: You Tube

We rarely go to You Tube unless it is for something specific, like the BP coffee spill....that one is hilarious!!!  (HIGHLY RECOMMEND) But we would certainly never post anything ourselves.

We prefer to keep our RV lifestyle private...we don't want just anyone knowing how fun it is.    

And our experiences are fun, mostly without alcohol.  While we enjoy an occasional adult beverage, it is certainly not the highlight of any of our trips. 

Maybe these Dacrons just want people to go to their video...we won't.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 20, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Hey Jeanie and Randy, how was your trip?  Are you all unpacked now?    

 :8ball:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: You Tube

It was HOT!!!  We did have a little fun...After we left DW, we stopped on the Atlantic side of Florida and enjoyed the non-oily beaches.  Tood the GS for a trip to the Fla State Caverns and he enjoyed that.  

Glad to be home but R tried to unpack in one day and I was still TIRED.   

How's the weather up your way?  Our truck therometer read 100 today...whew!  Man, are we ever looking forward to October.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: You Tube





> try2findus - 6/25/2010 1:52 PM It was HOT!!! We did have a little fun...After we left DW, we stopped on the Atlantic side of Florida and enjoyed the non-oily beaches. Tood the GS for a trip to the Fla State Caverns and he enjoyed that. Glad to be home but R tried to unpack in one day and I was still TIRED.  How's the weather up your way? Our truck therometer read 100 today...whew! Man, are we ever looking forward to October.



Well it rains for five days then one day of high 60's to low 70's then rain again. However, the last two day have been in the high 70's and next few days should be in the 70's and low 80's. The ground is so wet the farmers can't get out to cutthe hay. Glad you had a good time with your grandson.  

Speaking of "You Tube".Itgive's me some idea's on the Meet and Greet.   :approve: :clown: 

:8ball:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: You Tube

oh boy :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Re: You Tube

now a 100 degree for me is just right ,, but could use i little bit more on the temps like 120 or so ,, that is good weather ,,, and in oct it will be cold ,, damn made me go get the carhart ,, and turn on the heat in the house


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Someone call 911!!!   Rod has done had a HEAT stroke :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Well Nash since you have not met Rod, you did not no this, but he is a little off, you know, one brick short of a full load. But you should have picked up on it when you found out he works for free. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: But all joking aside he does love the heat, anyone who set the house heat  thermostat up to 95 in the winter, well there your hint....  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: JK u Rod,,,,,,NOT


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2010)

Re: You Tube

Hmmmm, dont the devil like it hot :laugh:   :evil:


----------

